# Timeline



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is mine:

Country applying from: Cape Town, South Africa
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement Visa
Date application submitted (online): 16/07/2014
Date biometrics taken: 28/07/2014
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, via Teleperformance - Cape Town
Projected timeline given: 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: To be announced.


----------



## windsors (Aug 18, 2014)

Hiya,

My timeline is as follows:

Country applying from: Durban, South Africa 
Type of visa applied for: Spousal - Settlement Visa 
Date application submitted (online): 07/2014 
Date biometrics taken: 12/08/2014 
Date documentation was received by UK Border Agency office: Unknown 
Office location processing your visa: Pretoria, via Teleperformance (Durban)
Projected timeline given: 6 - 12 weeks
Date your visa was received: still waiting

Please keep me updated with your progress!


----------

